# Bottle Show Salisbury, NC  April 16th 2011



## jarnut (Mar 9, 2011)

Piedmont Bottle Club is hosting it's 5th annual Bottle and Pottery Show & Sale 8:00am-2:00pm at the Salisbury Civic Center, 315 S.Boundary Street (AKA Martin Luther King Jr Ave), Salisbury, NC 28144. Free Admission - No Early Buyers. Dealer setup 6:30am. Free Bottle & Pottery Appraisals. Show Info: John Patterson, (704) 636-9510, Email: ncmilks@carolina.rr.com, or Jimmie Wood (704) 692-7888 or Chuck Rash (704) 732-0373. Club web page: www.antiquebottles.com/piedmont


----------



## jarnut (Mar 9, 2011)

*Bottle Show Badin, NC  March 12th 2011*

Uwharrie Bottle Club 4th Annual Antique Bottle & Collectibles Show & Sale, Saturday 8am-3pm at Badin Fire Department, Badin, N.C. Dealer setup 6am. Info: Todd McSwain, phone: (704) 474-0552, Email: mcswain8649@alltel.net


----------



## nomorecop (Mar 9, 2011)

*RE: Bottle Show Badin, NC  March 12th 2011*

The Badin and Piedmont bottle Club Show are both well run and have a good turn out of dealers with all types of collectable bottles.  If you are close try and catch them.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 19, 2011)

*RE: Bottle Show Badin, NC  March 12th 2011*

will be there!


----------

